# Where do you feed?



## LucyinSweden (Feb 20, 2012)

I have been putting her in the kitchen, but I have to block her in (she wants to go over to the rug). This evening, I tried to put her in her crate as I have seen, but she hated that, and refused to eat and whined the whole time. So I put her back in the kitchen, in a smaller area, and she flipped out again. It wasn't until I gave her a blanket to eat on that she ate one. It's a total mess. I can't keep up with the laundry of cleaning a blanket every time she eats, and there are bone shards everywhere. If I don't block her in, she walks all over the house with a raw chicken wing. My husband is all freaked out about the germs and wants me to clean the floor in the kitchen every time she has finished eating and even clean her paws and face. 

We live in a 600 sq ft apartment on the fourth floor. We have a large balcony, but I'm concerned about bugs when it gets warm. So. Thoughts?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

You are letting her manipulate you!!! 

Can you get those cheap lightweight fleece blankets? I get them for about $5. Or, use a towel. When my dogs eat inside, they eat on those and they are easy to wash. You just can't let her wander all over the place. 

i have one that's a runner also and I just stood there and put her back, put her back, put her back about a hundred times and now she stays in one spot.

If she doesn't like it, just keep putting her back where you want her. She'll get the hang of it. Or put her in the bathtub.

I feed mine outside alot too, and I've never had any issues with bugs although the vultures hang out at my house alot.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would definitely feed on the balcony if I were in your situation. I've been feeding raw for years and used to do it inside...WAY more clean up. We feed outside 99% of the time and it gets rid of all the mess and hassle you have to deal with in the house. 

As far as bugs in warmer weather...its really a non issue. Usually dogs eat fast enough so that bugs don't have a chance to really land on it. If your dog doesn't eat her meal right away being outside, take it back up and keep it for her next meal. The only time I've had issues with bugs and meat is if you let it sit out for a prolonged period of time, which only then we got fly larva on the meat...which in reality is just more protein LOL!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I feed in a crate or the yard. I know a lot of people train their dogs to eat on a towel. I would pick what works for you- whether its the crate, kitchen, or a towel and stick with it. If she flips out ignore her. You can work to make positive associations with whatever site you choose and then only allow meat in that area. She'll figure it out quickly and won't starve herself.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

I normally feed out back on the lawn. If it's a boneless meal, I'll occasionally feed in the kitchen where the bowl normally goes. I think you are giving in to her too soon and letting her dictate things - if you want her to eat in the crate, she will eventually eat in the crate. I don't want to clean a crate daily so I don't do that myself. I think, too, you can get her to understand that she can't take it onto the carpet either. But in the event that you can't, what about baby gates or an x-pen panel during feeding time? You could also find something sturdy in the kitchen to tether her to like the foot of the stove/oven.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Mine are trained to eat on a blanket (white, so it's easy to bleach!) however, lately I've been feeding them in their crates.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I feed Ruby in a large breed sized dog crate. Just put pee pads at the bottom and she eats there. Thats also where she sleeps at night, obviosuly without the dirty pads, we just put a big bed in it. She loves eating in her crate, runs there by herself and waits for me to bring dinner. I also tried the kitchen, but she likes to drag her food lol. 

From the photos I have seen on the forum, a lot of people feed raw outdoors, and grass and dirt get on the meat but it doesnt bother the dogs. Im sure a few bugs on the balcony wouldnt do any harm.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Kat said:


> From the photos I have seen on the forum, a lot of people feed raw outdoors, and grass and dirt get on the meat but it doesnt bother the dogs. Im sure a few bugs on the balcony wouldnt do any harm.


yes, you should see the hogshead and lambshead I've been feeding them for several days. They are totally gunked up with grass and dirt - I just re-freeze and give it to them again.

And just to add - I feed outside as much as I can. It's so much easier. if it's not raining, they are usually outside to eat their boney meals.


----------



## LucyinSweden (Feb 20, 2012)

*sigh* I know. She manipulates really well.  

If I had a bathtub I'd use that, but we just have a standup shower, and it doesn't even have a little floor 'shelf' or whatever you might call it. I think I'll try outside next.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

We feed outside the majority of the time but when we do feed inside I just place a towel down. I would put her in her crate and if she refuses to eat then she doesnt get fed. Remove her and the food until next feeding and try again. Pretty soon she'll eat in her crate, lol.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

My dogs love to lay on a rug or something when they eat raw. So when I start I'm going to use a towel for each of them and feed them on the towl. They are fine staying on the towel. I just shake it out and fold it up for next time. 

When we move and I start PMR full time, I plan to just feed them in their cage or on a towl. We bought a shark steam mop for easy clean up and disinfection. Of all the things ive given my dogs, they have never left a mess. They dont leave any pieces behind.

I would try the balcony!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Cesar likes to eat in the living room in the same spot that i began feeding him lol if i happen to move to another spot to feed them he will pick the food up to take right back into the living room ewhich i dont mind beucase ehs not a very messy eater he licks up every tiny bit he will lick the carpeting clean of juices.


----------



## LucyinSweden (Feb 20, 2012)

Lucy doesn't eat up all the pieces, no matter how long I leave the shards around. I wish she were a cleaner eater! 

Thanks!


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

My dogs eat in the living room. I have tile there and they have been trained to take things that make noise ... bones, heavy toys etc ... onto their beds because I hate the banging on the floor!! It was a natural progression for them to eat their food there as well. I just throw a blanket over the beds and wash them. I wash all the bed coverings once a weeks as well.


----------



## Amy18 (May 17, 2011)

I feed Lexie in a small section of the living room where we have hardwood, the same spot that i used to feed her kibble. I use 3 towels that i rotate and then throw them all in the wash once a week.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I have 5 dogs, generally they all eat in our bedroom with 4 of them(Rhett, Keeva, Brody and Dixi) in their own crate and Leo on his feeding mat. 

Some days they eat sprinkled around the living room/kitchen(Brody alone in the kitchen, Dixi in one of the Lg crates and the 3 Collies sprinkle on the floor.)

(Kitchen has lino and living room has hardwoods....bedroom has carpet.)


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a raised feeding station for my dog, as he's a large dog (on his way to becoming extra-large.) I just fill his stainless bowl with his raw meaty bones and he eats from the bowl. In the beginning he tried to wander around, but i just re-directed him; it only took once or twice and he got it.

Now, he sits quietly, with a steady stream of drool while i prep his food, and - more often than not- actually sits down while eating from the dish.

With a full-on erection, by the way... :redface:


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

All four of my fur kids eat in the kitchen, I have tile floors and they all know there spot. They don't fight they are to busy eating. I do make sure that everyone keeps in line. But when I feed big stuff I put towels outside on the patio and they all know they have to stay in there spots. Don't know how I got it that way?


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

NewYorkDogue - I nearly choked on my carrot whilst reading your post. Obviously your dog is just really really happy to be eating raw!

My dog mostly eats outside as we have a one storey house and garden. If it is pouring with rain I will allow him to eat on a towel in our conservatory which has a wooden floor, but he can be a bit sneaky and try and take food onto his bed which is on carpeted areas and I don't allow that!

I also keep a spray bottle of neat white vinegar and paper towels handy for clean ups as it is non-toxic for when he next might lick the floor.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

sozzle said:


> NewYorkDogue - I nearly choked on my carrot whilst reading your post. Obviously your dog is just really really happy to be eating raw!


Ha-- yes, it's true! He is very calm about the whole feeding thing....but, apparently expresses his raw excitement in his own unique way...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

We feed outside 100% of the time. We live in one of the dog units in our complex. A small portion of our yard is covered and we have a small concrete patio surrounded by dirt and grass. They eat on the concrete outside rain or shine. My neighbors were probably freaked when there was red snow by my door when it snowed a few weeks ago! The only thing that would make me feed inside my tiny kitchen would be thunder and lightning.

We clean Buck's ears and lips just because he has floppy lips and ears long enough to get all bloody when he eats. Dude, with his tight lips and pricked ears never gets cleaned. Their feet are only cleaned when they are bloodstained from something like an RMB since they don't clean their own legs (Abi can attest to that!)

As far as eating outside goes? We don't even bother hosing off the patio in winter since it rains so much and we only hose it off once a week in the summer unless we start seeing flies so sometimes twice a week. All year round the raccoons take any bones or scraps that are left outside overnight. What they don't take, the crows do. Even with the wildlife cleaning up after our dogs we don't have issues with them in our yard.


----------



## LucyinSweden (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! I did put her outside on the balcony this morning and she really liked that. It's kind of the perfect compromise for her that she gets to be outside in her "domain" spot, and crunching and munching too. 

And I guess Mateo sure does love him some meat. :shocked:


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

Glad the balcony worked. I feed in the kitchen...usually nothing left over. My dog cleans up very well. I sometimes will spray the floor with white vinegar when she is done, but that has become less and less the longer she is on raw and the more relaxed I am becoming. Oh and guess some dogs just drool.....as mine does the same, but being female and all the other thing doesn't happen....but that puts a whole new meaning on a dog loving raw! haha


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

If it's nice then outside otherwise on the rug in the front room


----------

